# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  First Time Traveller Looking For Travel Mate

## TravelMate

Hi all, 

My name is Andy im 31 year old from Leeds, UK and im about to start the begg of my world tour. I fly out of Manchester to Bangkok on the 20th October where i spend a couple of days before heading down to Koh Samui, Krabi, Phuket then down to Singapore for my flight to Brisbane on November 8th.  The only things i have booked at the minue are my flight into Bangkok & my flight out of Singapore.

I am travelling alone and have never done anything like this before so if anyone has any tips/advice/hints/do's & donts then im all ears. I enjoy the party scene and luxury side of life but know that i cant do that everynight and i am looking forward to experiencing a totally different way of lifestyle and cultures for me. 

Im so excited yet a little nervous to be doing this alone so if anyone else is doing a similiar kind of trip or route and wants to meet up then get in touch. 


Cheers 

Andy

----------


## xy34704

壯陽藥 
品牌壯陽藥 
德國黑螞蟻生精片 
香港老中醫補腎丸 
液態果凍威而鋼 
雙效威而鋼 
超級希愛力 
美國黃金偉哥 
2h2d金尊版

----------


## ericnie

hello ,andy ,hope you can find a travel mate soon

----------

